# 'Rules' post leads to 404



## Avatar_V (Dec 2, 2007)

Title pretty much sums it up  The 'rules' sticky posts at the top of each forum are leading to 404 pages.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 2, 2007)

Lawlessness rules ENWorld!    

Eric's grandma gone missing!    



Just seconding this, is all.  I get a 404 as well.


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2007)

That's what happens when you break them.  You go missing.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 2, 2007)

Right, as far as I've seen, announcements in general seem to be broken at the moment. However, Help -> The Rules of EN World works.


----------

